# Bear McCreary



## spidersrepublic

What do you think of this composer? which is your favorite score by him?

He did the recent Battlestar Galactica, The Walking Dead, Da Vinci's Demons, Black Sails, Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. and recently the Revolt soundtrack.

Bear making use of floppy disc drives as acoustic instruments in a score:





Sending his team out to get as many strange sounds out of an old piano as possible:


----------



## smoledman

Love his work on BSG and Terminator: TSCC. I think no matter what he'll always be remembered for the BSG soundtracks, amazing stuff. Such variety in terms of instrumentation(Taiko drums). So much melodic material.


----------



## Durendal

You guys should hear his newly released soundtrack for Masters Of The Universe: Revelations. He calls it his most symphonic and most metal work yet. It's fantastic stuff.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Durendal said:


> You guys should hear his newly released soundtrack for Masters Of The Universe: Revelations. He calls it his most symphonic and most metal work yet. It's fantastic stuff.


I'll have to check out the show. As you can see from my current avatar, I'm a fan of the old He-Man.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Phil loves classical said:


> I'll have to check out the show. As you can see from my current avatar, I'm a fan of the old He-Man.


I watched the new Masters of the Universe: Revelations. Interesting contrast between critics at RottenTomatoes who loved it at 96% approval, and audience at 37% currently. I'm with the 37%. It seems RT gushes over anything that's woke these days, regardless of quality.


----------



## ThaNotoriousNIC

First heard music by Bear McCreary a few years back when he composed the soundtrack for Godzilla: King of the Monsters (2019). His soundtrack for the movie included both a reimagining of classic motifs for certain monsters (Godzilla and Mothra) and entirely new motifs for others (King Ghidorah and Rodan). Will quickly go through what he did for Godzilla and King Ghidorah






Here is the original theme composed by Akira Ifukube which he remastered in the 90s flicks. The theme has a very menacing opening with brass and is then followed by the theme, which starts slowly and then enters a full on march.






Here's the Godzilla theme as done by Bear McCreary. He keeps the essence of the original themes but adds a bit more momentum to the main theme/march. Additional choral parts and chanting buttress the theme and it all wraps up in a very satisfying conclusion.






Now to contrast the traditional approach Bear took with the Godzilla theme by now looking at the Ghidorah themes. Here is the original theme made by Ifukube and remastered in the 90s for the film Godzilla vs. King Ghidorah. The original Ghidorah theme can be heard up until 1:08. Similar to the Godzilla theme above, it uses a slow, menacing brass line that captures the size and rage of the titular monster.






Here is the Bear theme: a completely new musical interpretation of the dragon. The music is driven by chanting, strings, and punctuated brass/percussion notes. There is little to no semblance to the original theme, yet it does still manage to capture the essence of the monster, who maintained its evil demeanor in this film. The chanting almost gives the theme some slightly mythic or religious undertones, which aligns with this iteration of Ghidorah as an ancient evil.

The movie definitely made me a fan of Bear McCreary and I wish that they had kept him to do the soundtrack for Godzilla vs. Kong.


----------



## rburnett

His music for The Walking Dead is absolutely heartbreaking. If you're a big fan of the show his music solidifies the best parts of the show. His version of Bye, Baby Bunting followed by A Return to Compassion is just a breathtaking combination of music. It's almost brought me to tears at some harder times in my life. Highly recommend his work!


----------



## smoledman




----------

